# Pflanzenlampe für Nepenthes?



## Ikulas (5. Feb. 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte meiner Kannzenpflanze im Haus etwas mehr Licht gönnen, benötige dazu aber eine Pflanzenlampe. Kann mir  jemand eine empfehlen? Was ist dabei zu beachten? 

Danke Euch schon mal!

LG Beate


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Feb. 2018)

Schau dich mal auf den Aquarienseiten unter den LED um. 
Was für __ Aquarienpflanzen gut ist kann für Grünpflanzen nicht ganz schlecht sein.
Gibt kleine bei E-Bay für 10-20 Euro.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Totto,
das sehe ich auch so. LED-Lampen haben ein besseres Spektrum als Leuchtstofflampen, und vor allen Dingen sind sie im Blau/Grün-Bereich intensiver. Da lohnt es nicht mehr, Halogenlampen oder HQI-Brenner etc unter die Lupe zu nehmen. Eine beliebige (Reflektor-)Lampe mit LED-Leuchtelement reicht also, ganz nach Deinem Geschmack.


----------

